# IRQ problem



## Gunnitarrist (24. Juni 2002)

hi @all.
ich hab ma ne frage...
beim booten erscheint ja die pci liste mit den vergebenen irq für karten..
bei mir besitzt die tv-karte und (!!!) die netzwerkkarte jedoch den gleiche irq...
das macht mich stutzig..zumal ich problem im windows hab, wenn die tv-karte benutzt wird und icq verwendet wird...rechner hängt sich auf

bei booten isn windows kommt keine konfliktmeldung..

kann man die irq manuell vergeben?

gruss


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2002)

Haben die Karten wirklich enen Konflikt?? Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung>System>Hardware nach, ob ein  vor den Karten steht..

PS: Welches OS hast du??


----------



## Gunnitarrist (24. Juni 2002)

ne so n ausrufezeichen is nich davor...
ich vermute halt das die beiden karten sich gegenseitig ausbremsen!
begründung:
1.) der download im T1 LAN lackt wie sau (10kb/s)
2.) wenn ich n internetzugriff machen und den fernseher anhab, schmiertz der rechner regelmässig gnadenlos weg
3.) beim booten werden sowohl network controller als auch mutimeda device (tv-karte) auf dem irq 9 laufen...

ich will nun irgendwie die ressource der einen karte umlegen..probelm ist, das ich die PNP sache im windows nicht selber zuweisen kann, oder?

wenn ja (im bios vielleicht) wäre ich sehr dankbar, ich denk nämlich das die oben genannten probleme damit zusammenhängen!

gruss


----------



## goela (24. Juni 2002)

Den IRQ Einstellen kannst Du ab Win2k nicht mehr so einfach!

Frage:
Hast Du schon mal ohne die TV-Karte probiert? Würde ich erst mal probieren!


----------



## Gunnitarrist (24. Juni 2002)

1.) is das system WIN ME
2.) lief der rechner ohne probleme


----------

